# Horses Scratching Hair Off



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Has anyone experienced this?

Last fall, my mini stud started scratching endlessly on anything he could find. He was scratching his neck and his hind end. He had scratched so much that scabs had formed. I tried everything I could think of. I bathed it in an iodine shampoo, applied corona ointment, fungus ointment, just plain lotion with aloe. Nothing helped. The vet came to take a look. She wasn't sure either and said that she had seen several cases of it that fall. She prescribed prednisone. It helped with the itching and over the winter things got better.

Now he's at it again. And the pony who shares the same paddock has it. I've wormed both and have started prednisone again. But I sure would like to know what it is.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I would say lice, wither sucking, bitting or both. But you have to treat down to the skin to get the nits.

How I got my rescue mare under control because she had both and worming will only help with one kind.
Is Premectrin II spray and the recommend rate on the bottle. If you can body clip first that will help. Spray it on and work in down to the skin. Depending on how bad they have it you will need to retreat in 14 days... I would recommend one more treatment, after another 14 days for three treatments in total.
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07945-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

Did your Vet use a black light to rule out ring worm?


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

No, she didn't use a black light...I've actually never heard of that. 

The hair is all gone from scratching, so all you see is skin. I examined it very carefully looking for any signs of lice, mites, etc. Any type of bugs or eggs, really. And there's nothing there, absolutely nothing. I also treated last fall with a shake on powder, worked into the skin for treatment of all sorts of bugs. Still no effect. 

I think it may be some type of allergy...but to what I don't know. I'm stumped and I really don't want to pay a $50 fee to have the vet make a special trip.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

When my mare used to start rubbing her mane, an ol' cowboy 'tole me to wet it with straight Listerine a few times a day for a few days. Always worked. 

Some of these old remedies make one go "Huh?" but if it works -


----------



## MelTX (Aug 25, 2009)

My 20 year old gelding does the same thing. His is allergies. I use Nutrient Buffer on some feed every day. I also give him Source to boost his immune system. He still rubs, but it isn't near as bad as it used to be.


----------



## MelTX (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry, I meant to say Nutrient Buffer - by Vita Royal


----------

